# Mr Morsi



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I have just driven past Mr Morsi's (New elected President of Egypt) house - just 50 feet away. Lots of police guards.

Funny thing is, until today, I never noticed it. It was just another Villa I have driven past 100 times. 

On 25 Jan 2011 - Hosni Mubarack was President - Mr Morsi was in prison.
On 25 July 2012 - Mr Morsi is President - Hosni Mubarack is in prison.

How things change :eyebrows:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I have just driven past Mr Morsi's (New elected President of Egypt) house - just 50 feet away. Lots of police guards.
> 
> Funny thing is, until today, I never noticed it. It was just another Villa I have driven past 100 times.
> 
> ...


lol On 25th Jan 2011 Hosni Mubarak was hanging with his fingernails onto the Precidency of Egypt...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha ha Funny fate!


----------

